# Free track tutorial



## nisargshah95 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, I wanted to ask that which edition of Digit included a Free Track tutorial.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 10, 2012)

what do you mean by free track..maybe fast track..???


----------



## Rishab2oo (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't get it what you mean by Free Track???


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 10, 2012)

> Hi, I wanted to ask that which edition of Digit included a Free Track tutorial.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What are you asking here ? You have not mentioned it correctly.
If you are asking about any fast track printed within last year, they are included in the December 2011 issue.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jan 13, 2012)

Prime_Coder said:


> What are you asking here ? You have not mentioned it correctly.
> If you are asking about any fast track printed within last year, they are included in the December 2011 issue.





Rishab2oo said:


> I don't get it what you mean by Free Track???





Sujeet said:


> what do you mean by free track..maybe fast track..???



I was talking about Welcome to the FreeTrack website - FreeTrack optical head tracking software Anyways my problem has been solved. This thread can be closed.


----------

